# DNRE Strategies, CWD introduction



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

16 of the 23 threads on this Wildlife Disease page deal w/CWD, Chronic Wasting Disease. THIS WOULD INDICATE THAT MICHIGAN DEER HUNTERS (AND OTHERS) SHOW SOME CONCERN ABOUT THE POSSIBLE INTRODUCTION OF CWD IN OUR WILD DEER HERD.
On p. 33, Michigan Deer Management Plan, 4.5.1, Action; Maintain programs and regulations designed to reduce the likelihood that diseases not currently found in Michigan deer WILL BECOME ESTABLISHED, including "importation of deer parts from states w/CWD"
WHAT DOES THIS MEAN ? Does it mean that the present regulations found in the Hunting and Trapping Guide, which allow "human-assisted importation of CWD INFECTED DEER/ELK CARCASSES OR PARTS thereof" ? Dr Steve Schmitt, DNR vet., and Wildlife Chief Russ Mason tell us that " CWD will be introduced into our deer herd by human-assisted introduction of a live CWD infected deer/elk or human-assisted introduction of CWD INFECTED ANIMAL PARTS"
Or WILL "importation of deer parts from states w/CWD" BE BANNED ?
"DNRE strategies regarding the threat of disease must be clear,well communicated to the public,and appropriate to the seriousness of the threat' (p 33 Michigan Deer Management Plan)
Our DNRE people should tell us if they mean what they say.


----------



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

Does this mean that hunters will NO LONGER be able to bring back "any" parts of animals taken in cwd states?
Antlers, meat etc.....?????


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

No one can give a definite answer to these questions at this time. The Michigan Deer Management PLAN IS A PLAN TO BE IMPLEMENTED OVER THE NEXT 10 YEARS.The "objectives" described therein need to be implemented/enhanced over the years to become effective. They paint a rosy picture of their final outcome, while the"Plan" demonstrates that we have done a "piss poor" JOB of managing our deer herd in the past
Michigan's deer management is in it's infancy. Equal credit must be given to us mighty hunters and our DNR.
"The DNRE management decisions and responses to disease risks must continue to be based on the best available science and consider relative risk"s to the health of deer" p33
The PLAN includes provisions for "Market Hunting", to reimburse farmers for "crop damage"


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

My understanding is that deer and elk must be deboned prior to bringing into Michigan.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

e. fairbanks, you ask will "importation of deer parts from states w/CWD" BE BANNED ?" It already is banned.

4.2 Importation. 

Sec. 4.2 A person may import any animal, whether living or dead, or parts of any animal, into this state only as provided in this section: 

(3) A person shall not import the carcass or parts thereof, of a free-ranging deer, elk, or moose into this state if the carcass or parts thereof originated from a state or province listed in the Michigan hunting and trapping guide for the current year as a state or province detected to have CWD in free-ranging deer, elk, or moose populations except as described in section 4.1 (9) of this order. 

(4) A person who is notified by mail or other means that a carcass or parts thereof, imported into Michigan tested positive for CWD, shall report such finding within the business hours of the next 72 hours to the Michigan department of natural resources, wildlife disease laboratory, and shall provide such information as may be requested by the laboratory. 

4.1 Possession of animals; duty to retrieve game animals. 

Sec. 4.1 A person may possess any animal or parts of any animal, from this state, or from outside of this state, whether living or dead, only as provided by this section: 

(9) A person shall not possess the carcass or parts thereof, of a deer, elk, or moose originating from a state or province listed in the Michigan hunting and trapping guide for the current year as a state or province detected to have CWD in free-ranging deer, elk, or moose populations except for the following: 

(a) Deboned meat, antlers, antlers attached to a skull cap cleaned of all brain and muscle tissue, hides, and upper canine teeth. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

You also state that: "The PLAN includes provisions for 'Market Hunting', to reimburse farmers for 'crop damage' "

Please show me where such wording is in the current draft of th PLAN.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

twodogsphil said:


> e. fairbanks, you ask will "importation of deer parts from states w/CWD" BE BANNED ?" It already is banned.
> 
> (a) Deboned meat, antlers, antlers attached to a skull cap cleaned of all brain and muscle tissue, hides, and upper canine teeth.


Research has found that Prions exist in muscle tissue (deboned meat) yet hunters are still allowed to bring deboned meat potentially containing CWD prions into Michigan from CWD positive states. 

So a guy brings back a deboned muley from Wyoming and then several months later the power goes out during a storm and the contents of his freezer gets ruined. Being the cheap ass bastard that he is, he does not want to pay to properly dispose of the contents so he chucks 40 lbs of ruined venison out behind the pole barn for the coyotes to clean up. Over the next several days coyotes and ***** clean up the contaminated meat and then happen to defecate while they are feeding on mice and corn in one of the neighboring QDM COOP's food plot. The free ranging whitetails who come to the food plot to feed ingest soil that has been contaminated with CWD and before you know it, CWD is introduced into the Michigan deer herd. Believe it or not, this is not that an unrealistic scenario. I like hunting out West as much as the next guy and I like eating mule deer but by continuing to allow hunters to import potentially contaminated meat, we run the risk of bringing CWD into our herd. 

It seems to me that it would be reasonable to require the meat to be commercially processed and quarantined until a cwd test was done on the animal, if a hunter wants to bring back the meat from a CWD state. It also seems reasonable that any mounts be fully completed out of state prior to being imported, since there are several examples of improperly disposed of taxidermy leavings being the potential vector for the spread of CWD.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

According to MDNRE the baiting ban is to control the spread of CWD in the Michigan deer herd. MDNRE says we already CWD here. According to them the horse is already out of the barn.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

According to them killing every thing that moves in area 452 would solve the TB problem. Thats worked out great hasnt it.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

symen696 said:


> According to them killing every thing that moves in area 452 would solve the TB problem. Thats worked out great hasnt it.


Only because they haven't managed to kill everything yet.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

And because violators are still baiting, and qdm to rebuild the herd, and no cooperation from many clubs, ANTLER FEVER..........etc.,etc,etc,

Its working well considering the number of people who are NOT cooperating.


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

Russ Mason, DNR Wildlife chief, and Dr. Steve Schmitt, DNR Veterinarian, concluded their investigation of the CWD positive Kent county doe when they discovered that entire deer heads from states where CWD is found in the wild had been brought to a taxidermist connected to or adjacent to the deer farm where the positive doe originated. They issued the following edict " CWD will be introduced in our deer by the importation of a live positive cervid or the importation of a carcass or parts thereof of a CWD positive cervid."
Our MDNRE apparently has no jurisdiction regarding illegal importation of diseased cervid carcasses or parts. They do their best to keep it a "secret"
Our legislature has the power to remedy this obvious threat to our deer herd, which is certainly vastly more important than bird feeders.


----------



## davidmorgan744 (Jul 13, 2010)

It gives a perfect information about the CDRE. This info gives a perfect idea about this to any new user. It is really very nice and best.


----------

